# PortSports Social Club



## PortSports Social Club (Jan 12, 2010)

PortSports Quebec Winter Carnival Weekend

Join us for a 2 Day 2 Night adventure to the largest winter celebration in the world.

Friday, January 29, 2010- Depart Portland Maine around 10AM. Arrive at our Hotel the Super 8 Quebec City for check in. After check in you will receive your Carnival Effigy ( This is your pass to all of the Carnival Activities and is good for the entire time we are there. ) We will set a time for the group to meet for dinner but you feel free to make your own plans.

Saturday, January 30, 2010- Today is a day with 2 options. Option 1 (additional cost) is to hit the slopes of Mont-Sainte-Anne for a day of Skiing or Snowboarding. We will leave at 8:00AM and return after the the mountain closes at 3:45PM. We should be back to our Hotel by 4:30PM. Option 2 is to explore the city of Quebec. You can use your Effigy to get into to any Carnival related activities. You can visit the ice hotel or go shopping in downtown Quebec, one of the most European cities in the western Hemisphere. We will again set a time for a group dinner but you will be on your own if you are not interested in joining the group. After that we will enjoy the Carnival Night life by hitting the activities and drinking establishments that are part of the celebration.

Sunday, January 31, 2010- Our last day in Quebec. There will be free time until our departure at Noon. You can get in last minute shopping. Last minute food. Or hit any Carnival activities that may be going on that morning. We will depart at Noon to return to Portland and arrive home around 6:00PM with memories of an awesome Carnival Weekend.

Trip Cost:
Carnival Weekend NO Skiing - $209pp based on double occupancy.
Carnival Weekend with Skiing - $209pp based on double occupancy + All skiing related expenses to be purchased at your own expense. A small fuel fee will be collected from anyone that goes skiing.

This trip is limited to 10 people!

Ticket Registration will begin on December 21st at Noon. It will be first come first served with a limit of 2 registrations per person. After 10 we will start a waiting list and may be able to add more people depending on the waiting list. The deadline to buy tickets and to sign up for the waiting list will be January 15, 2010

NOTE ABOUT PASSPORTS: You are required to have a Passport or a Passport card or an enhanced license from a state that does those, to travel to and from Canada. You can still get your passport in time if you use expedited shipping.
We are going to the Passport Agency in Boston to get Passport cards which you can obtain at the office.

Canadian and USA international laws apply.

Click here for more information: http://www.portsportsmaine.com/events/quebec-city-carnival-weekend


----------



## PortSports Social Club (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sunday River Day Trip from Portland, ME with PortSports 2/14/10*

Join PortSports Social Club as we venture up to Sunday River for the day on Sunday, February 14th.

Pricing includes lift ticket, bus/van transportation, bagels, juice and water for the ride.  There are also transportation only options for those with season passes.

Click here for more information: http://www.portsportsmaine.com/group/ridersskiersclub


----------



## PortSports Social Club (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sugarloaf Day trip from Portland, ME - 2/28/10*

Join PortSports Social Club as we venture up to Sugarloaf for the day on Sunday, February 28th.

Pricing includes lift ticket, bus/van transportation, bagels, juice and water for the ride.  There are also transportation only options for those with season passes.

Click here for more information: http://www.portsportsmaine.com/group/ridersskiersclub


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2010)

Next time you might want to either (1) ask permission before posting this stuff, or (2) contact me about purchasing advertising. I'll let it slide this time, but I merged your three threads.


----------



## PortSports Social Club (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry about that Greg. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jamesdeluxe (Jan 18, 2010)

This guy carpet-bombed First Tracks Online too.  Not cool.


----------



## PortSports Social Club (Jan 18, 2010)

I am a little unclear about what we are doing incorrectly... 

Carpet Bomb seems to imply that we are being destructive in some way. We are not trying to ruin any forums by posting relevant information on them. 

We are trying to get the word out about trips we are running. If you are in the Portland Maine area then these trips are a great deal. We save people money and help them meet skiers and snowboarders that they can then go on their own trips with. 

Please advise on what we should be doing differently. We are very open to constructive criticism.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2010)

PortSports Social Club said:


> Please advise on what we should be doing differently. We are very open to constructive criticism.



If your only purpose in posting is to 'advertise' your organization, then you should be forming an advertising partnership with Greg.

Just going onto forums and broadcasting your business is SPAM.  People get annoyed by that sort of thing.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 18, 2010)

Agree with deadhead.

It would be different if you were a participant in the forums on a regular basis for reasons other than promoting your trips (see: KingM, who is a little different because he actually does pay greg for advertisements )...

By posting in the manner you have, it basically looks like you're trying to get 'free advertising' without contributing anything to the community.

-w


----------



## PortSports Social Club (Jan 18, 2010)

We have already been informed about this and Greg has spoken to us about it. Is there a difference between us and anyone else posting about a trip? We are not profiting from these trips.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2010)

PortSports Social Club said:


> We have already been informed about this and Greg has spoken to us about it. Is there a difference between us and anyone else posting about a trip? We are not profiting from these trips.



1. It would have been a good idea to come in and introduce yourselves first.
2. The trips forum is for meet-ups not organized tours (non-profit or not).
3. There's been quite a bit of spam lately disguised as member posts, so people are sensitive.
3. Sounds like you are doing a good thing for the Portland area. Just change your approach a little and talk to the site owners before posting stuff. If you are surprised by our reaction go try it at TGR.


----------

